# Selection for AA and AF are broken even after reinstall of ati tool.



## Turdhat (Sep 22, 2004)

The chage aa and af modes are still the but no check next to anything and I cant select even after i reinstalled and deleted the folder it was in to make sure nothing was left. Whats left to try? Regedit ?


----------

